# check out this site - lots of free patterns



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.premieryarns.ca/dept/patterns.aspx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

what an awesome site, thank you so much for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Brilliant site . Too many nice patterns


----------



## Waif (Jan 2, 2013)

Loving those patterns! Thanks for sharing


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

This is fantastic, a Canadian supplier with well priced sock yarn and free patterns.


Thank you.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

You really have a nack for finding great links to wonderful free patterns. Thanks again for another great one!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link, the patterns are super, i have downloaded one and bookmarked the site, Thanks again, Tessa28


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great site ,Thanks


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

lots to checkout, thanks for link


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Prices are great but they only seem to ship to Canada


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

When you said 'lots' you weren't kidding! Great site! Thanks.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

thankyou very much for sharing this lovely free patterns site as there are some lovely things to make

angela



Funknitter said:


> http://www.premieryarns.ca/dept/patterns.aspx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Found a great I-cord pattern! Thanks for the link!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks! It was new for me!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely site thankyou.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow! Thanks! That will keep me busy for a bit


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing this wonderful site.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Love this site - thank you!


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

can I just thankyou for this lovely site with all these wonderful free patterns and its great to have a look to see what is there.

angela



Funknitter said:


> http://www.premieryarns.ca/dept/patterns.aspx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

love this site, thanks so much for sharing, christine


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

I would just like to comment on your lovely pink profile picture and may I say that if you have made this you should be very proud of yourself and I were wondering if you would like to share the instructions and if so can you please pm me and I will give you my email.

angela



mak123 said:


> love this site, thanks so much for sharing, christine


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

jemima.... may I say that I have to just comment on your fantastic profile picture and may I say that if you were willing to share the instructions with me and if so please would you pm me and I will give you my email.

may I ask you what part of kent you are as my brother and wife lives there and when I went for a visit it were wonderful and they took me to dover and to the beach and café and I really enjoyed it and I cant wait to go back there someday.

angela



jemima said:


> Lovely site thankyou.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

purpleone said:


> I would just like to comment on your lovely pink profile picture and may I say that if you have made this you should be very proud of yourself and I were wondering if you would like to share the instructions and if so can you please pm me and I will give you my email.
> 
> angela
> 
> ...


----------

